# Document- How to Prepare for Fire



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I created a fairly simple .pdf "poster" that I came up with due to a local disaster (calamity) that happened recently. Some background before you click on the link and see what I drew-up.

Just over 10 years ago in 1999, we had an oil-recycling plant go up in smoke. When it did, families, schools, businesses, etc were all evacuated due to the oily-smoke that was produced. A couple of weeks ago we had a fairly large condo-complex (completed build in 2008) go up in smoke due to a smoker.

Because of these fairly large (local) events, I would like to put out a bit of a "warning" to those around here by placing this "poster" up to see if I can get people to realize that their comfortable little bubble can burst due to a "normal" disaster.

I gave this poster to a co-worker (who lives in a condo with a smoker wife) to see what his wife thinks of the information in it (I will probably find out more tomorrow what she thinks) and if they plan to expand on their preparations (I already have him thinking about financial preps).

So - without further commenting from me, if you were to print this .pdf out and put it up in your own neighborhoods - do you think it would be well-received? If not, what would you change about the "poster"?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I created a fairly simple .pdf "poster" that I came up with due to a local disaster (calamity) that happened recently. Some background before you click on the link and see what I drew-up.
> 
> Just over 10 years ago in 1999, we had an oil-recycling plant go up in smoke. When it did, families, schools, businesses, etc were all evacuated due to the oily-smoke that was produced. A couple of weeks ago we had a fairly large condo-complex (completed build in 2008) go up in smoke due to a smoker.
> 
> ...


I'll tell ya what this look's excellent and is put together well. With out a tap on the noggin some folk don't have a clue. I think every area could use one of these pertaining to their situation. It should get a few folk's thinking and that outa be a good thing.


----------



## survivalprepdotnet (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks great. Using a local, well-known disaster as a reference point is a good "hook" to pull people in. Hopefully as time passes they won't think it can't happen to them.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

*looks great!*

If I HAD to be critical, it would be the heading......It just didnt reach out and grab me........


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I created a fairly simple .pdf "poster" that I came up with due to a local disaster (calamity) that happened recently. Some background before you click on the link and see what I drew-up.
> 
> Just over 10 years ago in 1999, we had an oil-recycling plant go up in smoke. When it did, families, schools, businesses, etc were all evacuated due to the oily-smoke that was produced. A couple of weeks ago we had a fairly large condo-complex (completed build in 2008) go up in smoke due to a smoker.
> 
> ...


Looks good.and I'm pretty critical.LOL


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm, what about something simple like

*FIRE SAFETY*

and people like colors, yellow and red are the most impressionable on the human mind and easiest to recognize and remember (used this to study, yellow pad + red pen = lock box)

you should post it up using police tape


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Concerned_ Citizen - I wrote and re-wrote the heading at least seven times before I finally settled on it. I don't like it much either, but couldn't come up with just the right words.

kogneto - There are many "fire-safety" documents handed out by the fire department reminding people to check their electical cords, their fire-extinguishers, their alarms, etc. I wanted this to be more of a reminder of what to expect after the fire because sometimes, there is nothing that you can do but to let the fire burn itself out.

Saving the life is more important than saving the "stuff" because "stuff" can be replaced - but - sometimes it is good to create your own buffer-zone between having nothing at all and having just enough to keep going.

For those who have looked at it - would

After FIRE disrupts your life​
be a better alternative?


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*Look good to me!*

Looks good to me, I see it as a general read and It looks like ya covered all main issues?

RON


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RONSERESURPLUS said:


> Looks good to me, I see it as a general read and It looks like ya covered all main issues?
> 
> RON


That's what I am hoping - just enough to peak someone's curiosity enough that they might just decide to learn a bit more about setting up a 72hr kit for each person (and pet), but, maybe even decide to go one step further and actually do it.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a couple of little things:

I'd spell out the months in the text rather than abbreviations.

If you undeline the title I would make it a full underline as in the second title.

An alternative Title:

After The Fire as big as you can make it between the pictures or above them.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I liked it. I agree with the other comments on the title but I can't come up with anything better, either. Jerry's right about the underlining. Your intentions are good, your message is spot-on (and is presented well) and at the same time it's not all "survivalist-y".


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats and thank you! :congrat:

Pub ed is never easy, with that said ... I like your poster. It gives the info a person would need in a simple way. (which is good:2thumb 

Makes me wish I was working in Pub Ed again.

So to get my 'fix' (to anyone reading this!!) when was the last time you checked your smoke alarm?  Alright I feel better now. :flower:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have smoke alarms on every floor and we check them regularly. We usually change the batteries once a year, even though the golden rule for that is to change the batteries every time you change your clocks in the spring and fall.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jason to you and yours !!!!!!!!!!!!!

<<HUGS>> Your nose at night Thanks You!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you all!

I got the information back from my co-worker who showed a couple of choices to his wife. He tells me that she said "I think that we should get a kit for each of us and our son". She couldn't think of anything to add to it, so I'll let you decide on the final that I'll print-up and stick around town and maybe drop-off at camping and survival related businesses.

I am attaching R1 and R2 to this message ... be hard on me! :wave:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I really think you're on to something with wanting to spread this message, so I used my slow a$$ dialup connection to download both of your fliers, and I'd have to say that the second one is nicer. No real reason why, it's just more visually appealing. Both of them are excellent, though.

Andi-my wife and son are too important to skimp on to save a couple bucks a year in batteries.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys-n-gals!

I sent a copy to our newsletter editor here at work and he has printed copies to be put into our company newsletter coming out tomorrow (just B&W). Wildmist will be printing off a few copies and putting them up at her work (wonder if her Health-n-Safety team would be willing to put them into the other buildings as well) ... 

Now to spread the news further 

:scratch I keep wondering how well it will be received among the general masses.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck! Please keep us 'up-to-date' on how things work out. :thankyou:


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

My only comment is after two house fires that destroyed everything, it took a lot longer than 2 weeks. One was 8 months and the other was 6 months. We were given a stipend to live off of, but it didn't cover much. We had great insurance coverage in the end but waiting on the big check took much longer that you would think.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ditzyjan56 said:


> My only comment is after two house fires that destroyed everything, it took a lot longer than 2 weeks. One was 8 months and the other was 6 months. We were given a stipend to live off of, but it didn't cover much. We had great insurance coverage in the end but waiting on the big check took much longer that you would think.


If you are talking about the part of "Did you know?", here in Canada that is the average amount of time that insurance takes to finish their paperwork which is scary enough. 

Depending on the circumstances behind the fire, like you said, it can take insurance up to a year (or more) to get things back to normal, if they even decide to do something for the people who experienced the fire.

My insurance company has a 24hr hotline that allows me to start the claim process, but, until the fire department and police have done their investigations into the reason / cause of the fire I would not be expecting an incomming cheque ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just found out that printing the document on some machines wasn't working out very well - so - I went and made an update on it - and - I hope it would be something that could be printed and posted up in any area ... 

Please let me know if there would be something that could be changed to make it more "generic" instead of Calgary specific ...


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good. I'd go with it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't read this as Calgary specific. You're just using Calgary as an example. 

Print It!! :congrat:


----------

